

Show HN: New CV Building site needs people to log on and try to break it - markcrazyhorse
https://www.tallpoppiescv.com/cv-library

======
richm44
And we can trust that you're not one of their competitors who's simply trying
to get people embarrass them why? Simply saying "please try to break this 3rd
party site" is rather questionable.

